# Best web browser?



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey TSF,
Currently i'm using Google Chrome, and Would like to cut down
on unessisarry stuff hogging my CPU. My first question is.. How do 
I check to see what programs are running in the background and using up cpu 
2nd question, which web browser is the best in securuity, not hogging cpu usage, and customizable? I was thinking Opera or IE


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Open task manager and click more details, then under processes is where you'll find what is running and open and using cpu>memory>disk>network. 

As far as a secure browser, well that's debatable and a personal choice. To mitigate browser security is to use a known search engine that doesn't track and divulge your information...a good one for that is DuckDuckGo. There are also some browser extensions and add-ons to help with this as well. 

You will have to do some searches yourself as there are just to many to list and explain.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

"Best" browser changes every time new versions arrive. Go with what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey TSF,
You guys should have a facebook page! 
Also, why are these forums filled with ad-ware in highlighted letters?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please post where you saw the ad-ware. Its not supposed to show to signed in members. If it slips into a post, the mods delete it as soon as its found.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I like IE.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The latest version of IE is quite good, unfortunately people equate IE with past bad experiences on it and base judgement on that.
I try to avoid Chrome as it is still a bit buggy, I use FF but others say it is buggy for them.
I suppose it depends on the programs you run and hardware as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I too like IE and use IE on all my systems.



Searda512 said:


> Hey TSF,
> You guys should have a facebook page!
> Also, why are these forums filled with ad-ware in highlighted letters?


We do have a Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/FreeTechSupport

If you're logged into the forum you should not see any ads. You may be infected with malware.


----------

